# Check out my new Tower



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Dave Hellman at Canvas Specialties in FWB built a new T-Top tower for my Patherfinder. It really turned out nice and just wanted to show it off.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks awesome!!! I do love a Tower boat!!

Wasn't that boat for sale for a while Pat???


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I had it for sale last winter. Come spring time the cards got shuffed up a bit and things changed and I was/am glad I didn't sell it.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *flyliner (1/14/2010)*I had it for sale last winter. Come spring time the cards got shuffed up a bit and things changed and I was/am glad I didn't sell it.


 It is an awesome boat!! I was actually fixing to make a move on it, When I noticed it was off the market. Beautiful boat Pat and an awesomje addition!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks Pretty Damn Good to me Pat,:bowdown Hope Ya'll have fun with it, and Good luck with the Fishing when you go to the Boat show down south!!:letsdrink


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like they did a fine job on that tower for you. That is something to be proud of.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice looking tower. Don't forget it's up there next time you run under a bridge.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweeet!!!!

NJD


----------



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Give me back my boat!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

SWEET!!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice rig! What kind of material is the platform made from? It looks like the thin glass sheet with grip on top. If it is, do youknow where its sold? I need a piece for my tower platform.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Patrick, is that the boat I'm going to tow over to Venice when you run the Buddy over?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd call that a good looking skinny tower for a skinny water boat!


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

The platform deck is cored fiberglass with non skid top. Check with Dave at canvas specialties 664 6300. He may have some more from the peice this was cut from.

images/2_1.jpg


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Pat, does the tower fold at all? or can you trailer as is? looks good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

looks like they do an exellent job:clap


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

That is the best looking rig for a flats boat I have ever seen!



We miss you on the Chevy Fishing Show on TV(cancelled last year).



Can you describe how you use it to spot fish(which species) 'cause I may want to hire you an a guide this spring!


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

What is the length of your boat. Does it ride good with the tower or is it unstable? If you don't mind me asking, how much was it for the tower and T-top?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I use the tower for sight fishing tarpon, cobia, redfish, jacks, blacktips ........ My boat is a 22 foot pathfinder and I find it to be incredibly stable with this tower and surprisingly stable with my older higher tower. The lower center of gravity and the fact that this one is fixed rather than folding makes it a much more solid ride, comfortable even in choppy bay conditions. You could expect to pay close to 5K or up on this option depending on controls, switches and other options.

The Chevy Florida Fishing Report is now the Florida Insider Fishing Report and will begin airing on April 8 with a similar format and many of the original capts. We were in Miami this weekend at the boat show doing a promotional event at the Yamaha booth and had a really good showing. If you are on Facebook check out the FIFR website or whatever Facebook calls their pages and become a fan to keep up with schedules, promotions, etc. There are a bunch of photos from Miami posted and we are all stoked about the season.

Anybody feel free to call me about reports or questions.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flyliner (2/16/2010)*
> 
> The Chevy Florida Fishing Report is now the Florida Insider Fishing Report and will begin airing on April 8 with a similar format and many of the original capts. We were in Miami this weekend at the boat show doing a promotional event at the Yamaha booth and had a really good showing. If you are on Facebook check out the FIFR website or whatever Facebook calls their pages and become a fan to keep up with schedules, promotions, etc. There are a bunch of photos from Miami posted and we are all stoked about the season.
> 
> Anybody feel free to call me about reports or questions.


Sweet. I almost sent you a pm this winter to ask when ya'll were coming back. My kids and I will be tuning in. Nice ride too Pat!!!


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Fishing ProShops (Sep 14, 2008)

NICE! What length is your boat?


----------

